# Short, stocky guys at heavy weights, they can compete right?



## hairgel62 (Feb 5, 2007)

We are talking under 5'10ish.... tonight Palhares (short for 185) creamed drawl to go 4-1 in the ufc, yet Wallace gets beat cuz he gasses with his heavilly muscled frame.

In the past there has been mixed success with short, heavy guys:

Guys like Monson (one hell of a heavyweight who uses his body type to his advantage) are beasts and their gas tanks are just fine for their division. Sherk at 170 was a beast, and Manhoef regularly owns tall ass dudes in K1 and mma.

The reason for this topic is I am a slightly short, yet thick as hell guy (5'8.75, 207). While i see no problem fighting at 170 or 155, what about igor vovchanchyns or monsons? They were successful as hell and there are many benefits of short, heavyness.

Is mma doomed to lanky-ness? Is that the only body type?


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

I imagine it would depend on your lung capacity and how long you can keep up with someone taller but less mass who doesn't need to support all the bulk.


----------

